# Yet another rescued kitten



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

My mother was on her way home from work when she spotted this little fur ball on the road. Yes, he was lucky he wasn't killed by cars so she bought him home (I am pretty sure it's a boy) He was all skin and bones like he had been separated for a few days at least and not eating.

When I held him, he started to purr a little at first and now he's purring quite a lot. He seems to like people so he may have been raised near people but outdoor like in a barn. (I live in farming area after all, and barn cats are common)

He's moving around quite well and looks very clean with no obvious sign of problem, and when I bought him emergency food (some dry cat food and warmed milk mixed in) he ate a lot, almost half a cup worth. I'm guessing he's 6 to 8 weeks old, just about the time kittens are usually separated and left on their own if it's feral family.

I'd have to get some proper kitten food soon as local stores have already closed and it's about 30 minutes drive to one that's open like Walmart.










I'm going to have him checked by the vet Monday and to see if he's aware of lost kitten from an area a few miles away from the vet or not.

So far 2 of my older cats have met him. The eldest cat Gateway ignored him like he's done to many other cats, he just likes to be petted and was fine sharing my lap with the kitten. Tux, the second youngest wasn't happy with some soft hissing and growling before she moved away to watch from a distance. Other 2 cats of mine are still outside.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful kitten. Thank you for taking care of him.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a gorgeous little kitty. My heart goes out to him...he is lucky to have found your family.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking care of this baby, he's very lucky you found him. He's precious! If no one claims him, do you plan on keeping him?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

You and your Mom are wonderful for saving this wee little one!
Such a cutie!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you for taking him in! His eye looks a little off. If he has feline herpes make sure to keep him away from other kittens and to get some l-lysine from a health food store (500-1000 mg daily) to help fight off the eye problems from getting more advanced. My mom's kitten had pretty bad conjunctivitis and it went from a little squinting to all out deformed looking in an 8 hour window (my mother was really glad she had picked up the lysine the night before!)... the sever eye inflammation still took several days to clear. It's back to normal now, but she is still getting about 1000 mg daily.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he is SO cute!!! I'm so glad your mom rescued him.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

He was trying to catch his paw! Pretty clear the kitten is a boy He's very docile and loves to be petted when he's not playing and often takes nap on my lap. 

Eating and drinking quite well, the small water bowl I left for him was dry this morning. No other cat has access to his food and water so I know it wasn't stolen.

Tuffy (one year old) have seen him and seems OK around. Socks (6 years old) made a fuss, went back outside and hasn't been close to the house since then, staying near the barn. I think it'd be a while. Tux still comes close to sniff, hisses and backs off but she seems to be staying closeby lately so she's probably getting used. It took her a few days to accept Tuffy last year.

Someone mentioned eye problem, how can one tell? Also I still don't know if I'll keep him or find someone to take him. Between cat food and flea treatment it's almost $100 a month to care for the 4 I have. Vet are extra, Tuffy took more than $300 to treat for after his ride under someone's car.

I don't have a name either. I thought maybe stripe since he was found on the road stripe but I'd like suggestions.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG.............a BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's just adorable. :luv

Stripe sounds just as good as any other! You could call him Stripey.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Or Murray (Bill Murray from Stripes)


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I love the name Murray! I just recently had an adopter come to visit one of my foster cats and her orange tabby was named Murray, I thought it was a very unusual name for a kitty but I thought it was adorable & plan to use it on a future foster kitten. I am on a big human name kick for my foster kitties, currently I have George, Henry, Fred, Little Timmy, LeighAnn, Larry, Tabbitha and Olivia. :] Oh and lets not forget Miss. Charlotte. Maybe those names will give you some ideas.

I don't know how you'd ever be able to give him up, but of course you got to do what is best for you and your family.  Good luck!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Doing well so far. He's not all skin and bones anymore, he's starting to get padding where he should have and starting to 'feel' more like normal kitten. I've checked his litter box regularly, except for the first one he's been leaving consistent brown tootsie rolls. (the first one was black and runny but I have no idea what he had to eat before he was rescued)

Pictures to follow if he does something cute beside sleep


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Sleeping pictures are fine. I love looking at kittens sleeping.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw is that an excuse for not posting pics?  I'm sure he's adorable while sleeping too!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

He never sleeps with eyes closed, it's always one eye partial open like he's still nervous about some boogymen coming to harm him.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG what a little cutie! Look how teeny tiny he is!! 

And so helpful, too...


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Right after he ate, he wanted to lie down on his favorite spot on the couch.










Snacking on my finger. Since he doesn't have any cat to play with yet, he likes to catch my hand and play with it a bit. He's also been after a fake mouse that happened to be favorite of other cats.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Another picture, I snapped at the moment he was licking his lips.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh so cute. He reminds of my Lulu when she was a kitten.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

He wanted some attention and gave me that look


----------



## medleymisty (Aug 4, 2014)

Awww, look at the sweet baby! I'm so glad you rescued him.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, no one would be able to resist that face! 

His eyes look clearer than in the first pics you took, btw, and he looks so healthy and happy!  

Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Well he's had a lot of food and water since the first picture, which probably helped a lot.

Haven't settled on a name. Murray's looking good but I'd like to see how he behaves first.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OH! Melting at the "look"! How could anyone resist that?!!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

He's gotten a lot bigger since I got him. He also likes to play around a lot, tease Tux when she's in the room and play hide n seek with my ankle when I walk in the room.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Still going and he's starting to get along with most of the cats. Last night he climbed into my bed, the first time in many years (30 I think) I had a kitten under 6 months old willingly coming to sleep with me. Other kittens often didn't explore upper floors until after they are 6-9 months old, the steep stairs usually scares the little kitten.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

He is so cute! It looks like he is modeling with all those poses lol


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He is a adorable. I was concerned when you initially said you fed him milk. Cows milk is very bad for cats but he seems ok now at the end of this thread! Thank you for saving this cutie.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That spotted tummy is to die for! He is getting so big!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOVE that second pic that you got! One of those positions that only cats can get themselves into - and those huge eyes! :luv


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Marcia said:


> He is a adorable. I was concerned when you initially said you fed him milk. Cows milk is very bad for cats but he seems ok now at the end of this thread! Thank you for saving this cutie.


It was just the first night, and usually at worst the kitten would have stinky diarrhea. Goat milk isn't normally found around here and the local store that do have them were already closed. Plus I didn't want to make a 20 miles drive to nearest Walmart or pet shop that do have kitten formula.

Stripes is getting along marvelously with both Tux and Tuffy. They are chasing each other like a game of tag. When not chasing, he likes to hide on a chair under the dining table to swat at any cat or even people walking past. He also slept on my bed again last night.

He really likes having his head scratched. If you hold the hand just right, he'd come right at it and rub his head under the hand. It's also easy to rub his belly.

I'd take more pictures but my good camera needs batteries recharged and the cheap camera is too slow to capture the mini Tasmanian Devil wannabe without getting long blurry streaks. He has gotten much bigger and almost twice the size and weight from when he was bought home.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

He isn't amused at having to sit still long enough for me to take one picture.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Koneko,
Oh my goodness! He's a cutie and that one back foot sticking out....looks like it belongs on a rabbit!
He may be a Big Boy!!


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

Awww. He looks a little like a feral kitten my son and I trapped. We had planned to use the trap/neuter/release program in our county, but then we found out our city doesn't allow TNR. Luckily, the kitty was young enough to be socialized, and the Humane Society took her in as a stray instead. She is doing quite well now, and on the adoption list.

As for names, Stripe is good, but if you wanted more suggestions, how about Wanderer, or Hitchhiker, since you found him on the road? Or maybe Lucky, since he is lucky you found him? Or maybe Augustus, since you found him in August. You could call him Gus for short. 
Good luck. He sure is a cutie!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

The rare time he's not playing at all. He loves to lie on the rocking ottoman.









He loves to be held and petted. Not long after the picture was taken, he rolled over and beckoned me to rub his chest.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, look how totally relaxed and happy he is hanging out on your arm! Such a cute little face.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Very lovable kitten!


----------

